# Raptors Assault Marines (pics!)



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I just finished assembling my new Assault/Vanguard Veteran Squad, thought you might wanna have a look.

keeping in line with my massive obsession with conversions, they've all been converted. And keeping in line with the jungle fighters style of my Raptors army, they've all got extra chainblades, for cutting through jungle foliage.

Squad Leader with a brass-knuckles powerfist and attached bolt pistol









Chainsaw bayonet marine









chainsword bayonet ON A BOLT PISTOL marine - he's not sticking particularly well to the Havoc Launcher, so I may have to pin him to it. If I get time, I'll put a grenade launcher on his jump pack.









Heavy duty chainsaw bayonet marine - that's an arm from the Chaos Marine Heavy Bolter. it took a lot of fiddling to get the arm lined up to the bolter, let me tell you now.









Brushcutter marine, with a jump pack-mounted bolt pistol (alright, it looks like two bolters, but it's just a bolt pistol - bear with me).









Most of them lean over a fair bit so I'll be needing to weight down their bases, and when they dry I'll get the drill bit out and go to town on them, but until then I'm happy with what I've done.

Ben


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

awesome conversions, nice to see some interesting looking marines +rep


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would have liked to see that last marine with a bolt pistol on his wrist. The pack-mount just looks unwieldy.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

There's a couple of reasons why I didnt' go with a wrist bolt pistol:
1. It's a bit overdone right now, what with all the sanguinary guard models spamming the internet right now.
2. I wanted serious firepower, and I wanted him to have two chainswords.
3. It was hard enough to put the bolt pistol on the veteran sargeant's powerfist, let alone the relatively tiny hands of a regular marine.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

They All Look Really Good , Well Done :biggrin:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

I think it all looks good but I think you went a bit overboard on the glue... I can see heaps and heaps of glowing from joins.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm really NOT a big fan of bolt pistols being used as chain swords! I dunno man, seems a little much for my liking!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> I'm really NOT a big fan of bolt pistols being used as chain swords! I dunno man, seems a little much for my liking!


in a hobby where a regular man can fire what is effectively a rocket machinegun, 7-10 foot tall superhumans with giant impressive scary hats, a warleader who's spent the last ten millenia trying and failing to break a single planet, and you're complaining about oversized bayonets?

makes perfect sense.



> I think you went a bit overboard on the glue... I can see heaps and heaps of glowing from joins.


Yeah, I bought a glue bottle where the tiny needle was sealed shut. And the funny thing is, I bought a new glue bottle from that company because the last one had sealed shut.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice conversion, but the pack mounted bolters look odd. I know you don't like wrist mounted pistols, but put one on each wrist I think would look good.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

See, the thing is that a pack-mounted ranged weapon worked pretty well for this jungle-loving hombre:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

right, sci fi or not, it's still modelling and you still have to acheive some sort of semblance for the piece at hand. You sure can have a bobble headed marine and say his head is held in place by life support cables tied to his innards or whatever, but to have something pleasing to the eye and still makes sense to those looking is the goal... You obviously don't like criticisms do you!


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

i personally like it, i hardly ever see raptors space marines around. you should check the FW website. they have amazing tank doors and terminator shoulder pads. im sortof basing my hombrew chapter on them. if you want your marines to look more ornate - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat300004a&prodId=prod1570003 i reckon they'd go well with those. or if you hate them fair enough! lol can't wait to see them painted. you gonna do the camo green esque color or go for sommet different?

also those chainsaw bayonets remind me of the RT marines


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Great conversion work. The pack mounted bolt pistols are a great idea, it keeps their hands free for more chainswords! A whole squad like this would be awesome!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think this is an interesting idea, but you will have problems useing these a tourny...due to what you see is what you get. But i do agree they look a bit silly with shoulder bolters (And the imperium doesn't have a tech for something that helpful)


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> right, sci fi or not, it's still modelling and you still have to acheive some sort of semblance for the piece at hand. You sure can have a bobble headed marine and say his head is held in place by life support cables tied to his innards or whatever, but to have something pleasing to the eye and still makes sense to those looking is the goal... You obviously don't like criticisms do you!


You want realism with this? okay, when I head back to wagga, where I've left most of my modelling stuff, I'll cut off that bolter mount, swap it out for a bolt pistol, attach it to some kind of servo-arm style mount.

If ultimate realism was your goal, where were you when my other raptors thread http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38443 was around?

And no, I don't like criticism, especially when it's as single-sided and heavy-handed as yours has been.



MRINCREDIBLE said:


> i personally like it, i hardly ever see raptors space marines around. you should check the FW website. they have amazing tank doors and terminator shoulder pads. im sortof basing my hombrew chapter on them. if you want your marines to look more ornate - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat300004a&prodId=prod1570003 i reckon they'd go well with those. or if you hate them fair enough! lol can't wait to see them painted. you gonna do the camo green esque color or go for sommet different?
> also those chainsaw bayonets remind me of the RT marines


Cheers man. thanks for pointing out those FW components for me, I will definitely be picking them up - especially a Raven Guard Dreadnought, which'll be a simple enough conversion to fit my chapter.
Regarding the Mentors shoulder pads, they're AUD17, which is a bit pricey, but maybe.
I'm going with the camo green scheme with these guys, probably with some extra kill markings and similar stuff, just to make these guys look more imposing on the tabletop.



SonofVulkan said:


> Great conversion work. The pack mounted bolt pistols are a great idea, it keeps their hands free for more chainswords! A whole squad like this would be awesome!


The other idea I had was to give them all chain-halberds, but I left my plasticard stuff back at home when I came to uni, so I'll definitely be doing another five marines that way.

If it's okay with everyone on the Internet, of course.



Witch King of Angmar said:


> I think this is an interesting idea, but you will have problems useing these a tourny...due to what you see is what you get. But i do agree they look a bit silly with shoulder bolters (And the imperium doesn't have a tech for something that helpful)


I'm not really worried about tournaments - I just bought these guys for shits and giggles, and it's likely that I won't use these guys.
What I might do is get some guitar wire or something, link it to the bolter , and connect it to a scope or something similar on the head - that way it's effectively a direct copy of the Predator shoulder cannon.

I would debate that this kind of tech is beyond the imperium - beyond the mechanicus acceptance to allow common use, yes, but as a on-the-spot quick-and-dirty rush job to get the marine as effective as possible in the least amount of time.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> Cheers man. thanks for pointing out those FW components for me, I will definitely be picking them up - especially a Raven Guard Dreadnought, which'll be a simple enough conversion to fit my chapter.
> Regarding the Mentors shoulder pads, they're AUD17, which is a bit pricey, but maybe.
> I'm going with the camo green scheme with these guys, probably with some extra kill markings and similar stuff, just to make these guys look more imposing on the tabletop.


no worries! glad to help! also predator influence = + rep





 let arnocorps inspire you! :victory:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

MRINCREDIBLE said:


> let arnocorps inspire you! :victory:


I have two words for you: wrist chainblades. not chainfists, but wrist chainblades.


----------



## MRINCREDIBLE (Mar 29, 2010)

nothing else will suffice!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow... heh.. that's all I can say! You are a savant


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> wow... heh.. that's all I can say! You are a savant


Now I'm thoroughly confused. What do you mean by this?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

pack mounted bolt pistol? screw that! just make it what it is, a twin linked bolter power-pack mounted weapon system. awesome! 

The big chainsaw bayonet guy i think would be better fi the edge of the chainsword wasnt curving up. It looks like the bolter rounds would just hit the end of the chainsword


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just fixed that, thanks for telling me. I was too busy seeing the videogame reference in that model to notice that. looks better now, thanks, and +rep.

the whole pack bolter was just meant as a foliage shredding device - these guys fight primarily in jungles, so two chainswords and pack-mounted bolters means that this guy is the one that leaps in first.

Oh, bonus +rep if anyone can tell me where I got that idea from.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

this will be the last I post in your thread because my comments are constantly being misconstrued by you as being heavy handed and "single-sided". I have done nothing but convey how I see your models and you continue to think that my criticisms are attacks. I am not going to give you the satisfaction of a flame war. By savant I meant you know all! cheers man!


----------

